# WBS Stallion Grading..Who likes to go and Look?



## woodlander (28 October 2010)

The WBS - UK (BWBS) Stallion Grading takes place at Hartpury College this weekend from 4pm on Saturday. Loose Jumping is Saturday Evening and then Sunday at 10am, stallions will be shown loose. There are 26 stallions forward. I am interested to know just how interesting this type of event is to breeders and what they would find useful.

Similarly, the Mare Gradings and Summer Shows are very poorly attended by "spectators". Is there really so little interest to see which are the better types and movers?

Please help us studbooks understand what you guys want to see.


----------



## eventrider23 (28 October 2010)

I would love to go if I was not only closer but also able to drive at the moment.  Interestingly - do you have a list of the stallions being put forward??


----------



## millitiger (28 October 2010)

will their be commentary at the horses are presented?

I think a lot of people would like to know what the judges are thinking about each horse, why some pass and fail, what their good and not so good points are etc.

Also, where would people have found out about the grading?
I know SHB(GB) advertise their gradings in H&H but not sure where other studbooks advertise.


----------



## woodlander (28 October 2010)

01	Hunton&#8217;s Sir Coco de Mur	4.00	6.00	10.00
02	Waldon Wildblade	        4.03	6.07	10.06
03	Woodlander Ravi Shankar 	4.06	6.14	10.17
04	Renoir	                        4.09	6.21	10.23
05	Marsteon Park Legacy	        4.12	6.28	10.29
06	Santa Cruz	                        4.15	6.35	10.35
07	Despereaux	                4.18	6.42	10.46
08	Denver HFD	                4.21	6.49	10.53
09	Sforzando	                        4.24	6.56	10.59
10	Don Rolieto	                4.27	7.03	11.05
11	Hermani	                        4.30	7.10	11.11
12	Serano	                        4.33	7.17	11.22
13	Sir Caprimond 	                4.36	7.24	11.28
14	Spiridon	                        4.39	7.31	11.34
15	Sambucca	                        4.42	7.38	11.40
16	Woodlander Rhythm n Blues4.45	7.45	11.50
17	Chops Corrado	                4.48	7.52	11.56
18	Woodlander Dance to the Music	4.51	7.59	12.02
19	Hofmeyer	                        4.54	8.06	12.08
20	Angelo Arnee	                4.57	8.13	12.20
21	Franklyn Sugar	                5.00	8.20	12.26
22	Dancing Dave (Don Amour)	5.03	8.27	12.32
23	Le Docteur	                        5.06	8.34	12.38
24	Zambucca			        1.00
25	Flammengold			1.10
26	Zubin R			        1.20


----------



## volatis (28 October 2010)

Its the sort of event i try and go to when I'm in the UK but I think the WBS often clashes with the Trakehner one here in Germany so that always wins for me I'm afraid.

I think it would be useful for people who are interested in going to be able to have a list on the front of your website of attending stallion with pedigree listed, to get people excitied about what they can see,

the TBf used to do commentary on the gradings in years gone by which was so informative and sadly they stopped doing it. Even if it is just the judges giving their postive points on each horse I think that would encourage spectators. 

The gradings over here are so geared to the attending public and it is such a social event too, and thats something the British breeders dont seem to get on board with, rather saving their days off for maybe a competiton or family time. Here a lot of people make a huge effort to attend, its part and parcel of being a breeder


----------



## woodlander (28 October 2010)

The Grading was advertised in Horse & Hound a couple of times and should have been on the website but was overlooked as we have some website problems.

There will be a good commentary about the licensed stallions and about the Premium stallions and the Champion & Reserve. There will be Young Breeder Training happening on the day too.

I have not space here to describe all the pedigrees but there are 18 two and three year old stallions including Sir Donnerhall, Serano Gold, Fuerst Heinrich, Sunny Boy, Rockstar, Royal Blend, Wild Dice Bewes, Del Amitri, Desperados, Hofrat, Sandro Hit, Loxley, Oliver HFD,Don Ricos, Herzensdieb, Corrado I, Scandic, Florestan to name nut a few......


----------



## chris_j (28 October 2010)

It's always a good event, sadly I can't come this year as I'm moving house this weekend, otherwise I'd be there.

I'd prefer it if the whole event was on one day though, most of us who attend as spectators have our own horses to sort & at this time of year most are stabled so getting to something that starts around evening stables time is problematic.  

Is there a particular reason for splitting the grading over 2 days?


----------



## woodlander (28 October 2010)

Yes. On the continent, Grading is always, at least, two days. The reason is that it is a Technical event and the well being and care of the young stallions is paramount. They need to be at their best.

At Hartpury, most colts will arrive on Friday night for Saturday's event and will then have a lazy morning before they have to be on their toes later.


----------



## magic104 (28 October 2010)

millitiger said:



			will their be commentary at the horses are presented?

I think a lot of people would like to know what the judges are thinking about each horse, why some pass and fail, what their good and not so good points are etc.

Also, where would people have found out about the grading?
I know SHB(GB) advertise their gradings in H&H but not sure where other studbooks advertise.
		
Click to expand...

I think the lack of it with the SHBGB makes the process for some spectators boring.  As for this event I am already booked, shame especially if there is going to be a run down on the stallions.


----------



## chris_j (28 October 2010)

Thanks for replying Lynne.

A downloadable PDF of the catalog on the website would also be fantastic as it allows spectators to do a bit of research on the stallions entered before the day (or is it just me who is a geek googling bloodlines late into the night?!)


----------



## rsc (28 October 2010)

Chris_j - You are not the only one, I am scraping the bottom of the Google barrel at the moment trying to find out more !


----------



## madmare22 (28 October 2010)

i like to go and look but unfortunately it is clashing with other things this year as it did last year. Maybe next year ?


----------



## Sambertino (31 October 2010)

Just heard that 2 yr old Don Rolieto (Don Ricoss/ Balzflug/ Sovereign Bill xx) has licensed today!!


----------



## Zulu (31 October 2010)

Excellenate!!


----------



## Durham (31 October 2010)

Of the 23 presented, 7 graded: 

Champion - Spiridon ( Sandro Hit x Weltmeyer x Shogun xx) 

Res Champion - Serano (Serano Gold x Natiello xx x Galvano) 

plus:

Sforzando (Serano Gold x Don Frederico x Karon) 

Don Rolieto (Don Ricoss x Balzflug x Sovereign Bill xx) 

Woodlander Rhythm and Blues (Woodlander Rockstar x Londonderry x Buenos Aires) 

Angelo Arnee (Scandic x Jetset D X Havidoff) 

Frankyn Sugar (Furst Heinrich x Acord II x Drosselkland II) 

Quite a lot of people watching and the judges provided helpful information in their commentary.


----------



## magic104 (1 November 2010)

chris_j said:



			Thanks for replying Lynne.

A downloadable PDF of the catalog on the website would also be fantastic as it allows spectators to do a bit of research on the stallions entered before the day (or is it just me who is a geek googling bloodlines late into the night?!)
		
Click to expand...

Yep, good luck with trying to find anything on NED, I think only one of them has a mention.


----------



## woodlander (1 November 2010)

It was a great couple of days with v good weather for the trot up. The gallery was fuller on Saturday night for the loose jumping and the atmosphere was very good.

The Champion Spiridon was a very expensive German colt belonging to Sara Tyler Evans and the Reserve, Serano, owned by Suzanne Lavanderawas already licensed Oldenburg. Best of the rest, as they say with a very high standard, particularly correctness, were Sforzando belonging to Brian and Beverley Rumbold and he is a serious dressage build and pedigree with great strength for a 2year old. There was a good amount of blood and trakehner in the horses forward and he has a Don Frederico x Karon dam line. Don Rollieto and Woodlander Rhythm n Blues were both British Bred (Hurrah) so big congratulations to Sue Botha, the breeder of the former. Rhythm 'n 
Blues is froma Londonderry mother but like most Rockstar's offspring he can really jump. He had the highest marks of the grading for jumping with an 8 and 9 for technique and scope so we thin he would make a good eventing sire although his paces are also good for dressage. Louise Davidson and Angelo Arnee had already presented well at the Nationals in the 5 year old finals and Franklyn Sugar has had a super job done by Clair Gordon. Both these last two are five,

The judges were great and really positive but it was hard for the breeders as they were very very tough this year and would describe a stallion prospect listing all its good properties and then, just when you thought it would be graded, just one thing that prevented it from licensing.

Good news for us is that Sforzando and Rhythm n Blues, a very modern version from his  father, will both be at the Hartpury Stallion Event, we hope and will stand at Woodlander next year.

Good News too for the Futurity with its first licensed British Bred stallion - Don Rollieto who gained a First Elite in 2009 at Solihull and a High First this year at The College. Seems we all think in a similar way about the good ones.

Worth a good mention to is the Full Approval of the Hessen Stallion, Flammengold, the Sire of Fabioso and the Dutch (Swedish Graded) Stallion, Zambucca who was presented by Spencer Wilton

Next year will be better still as WBS continues to raise its game.


----------



## Spiderman (1 November 2010)

woodlander said:



			Good News too for the Futurity with its first licensed British Bred stallion - Don Rollieto who gained a First Elite in 2009 at Solihull and a High First this year at The College. Seems we all think in a similar way about the good ones.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to correct but my British bred lad graded WBS-UK 2 years ago and was awarded TWO Elite First Premiums as a 3yr old, for dressage and show jumping.


----------



## Flyingbuck (2 November 2010)

Sambertino said:



			Just heard that 2 yr old Don Rolieto (Don Ricoss/ Balzflug/ Sovereign Bill xx) has licensed today!!
		
Click to expand...

Great news! Congrats to you and his owner.


----------



## Flyingbuck (2 November 2010)

Spiderman said:



			Sorry to correct but my British bred lad graded WBS-UK 2 years ago and was awarded TWO Elite First Premiums as a 3yr old, for dressage and show jumping.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't realised your lad had done so well with the BEF - like him even more now!


----------



## woodlander (2 November 2010)

Your quite right Spiderman...I was in such a hurry I did not remember this. I know he is also much admired.


----------



## Spiderman (2 November 2010)

Flyingbuck said:



			Hadn't realised your lad had done so well with the BEF - like him even more now!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes, he scored identical marks of 9.31 in both sections. Cue, one proud mum!


----------



## Spiderman (2 November 2010)

woodlander said:



			Your quite right Spiderman...I was in such a hurry I did not remember this. I know he is also much admired.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Woodlander, I'll forgive you!  You must be tired after the hectic but successful weekend.


----------



## libertehorsebox (2 November 2010)

Quick correction, franklyn sugar was 4 not 5 and was seen with the older horses ( not quite sure why) he is also British bred (by me) it was a great weekend and I was very proud of my boy- Ruth mealey! Also the owner as well ad breeder, clair Gordon has a half share in him. Sorry to be picky it's just a shame when people get the details wrong when it's taken 4 long and expensive years to get to this point! Well done to all the approved stallions and thank you to Darren mattia for doing a fabulous job with my boy.


----------



## woodlander (2 November 2010)

More apologies...was still half asleep this am. Daren told me that Clair had done a great job with Franklyn Sugar so I reported just that. He was in the older group because the other groups were 2 year olds, then 3 year olds and then "older horses" which includes four year olds. It was good to see him matured.


----------



## libertehorsebox (2 November 2010)

Thanks Lynne, I know its a hard job keeping us all happy! you did a great job as usual. loved watching rhythm and blues jump, fantastic.


----------



## meandmyself (2 November 2010)

I'd love to go but it's too far away to make it feasible for me.


----------



## volatis (4 November 2010)

Sounds very positive, and the First Heinrich son looks an interesting bloodline for the UK, especially given the volume of S blood presented, must have been like going to the Oldenburg grading here LOL. And a big thumbs up for the influence of Trakehner blood in a number of pedigrees. With even Schockemohle himself embracing the breed now, I hope to see more and more of their influence in the other warmblood studbooks both here and in the UK

All very dressage orientated pedigrees, I wonder fi the jumpers are all tending to go to the AES and the jumpers to WBS as a rule of thumb.


----------

